# Das erste mal mit dem Boot



## Grundelgustav (10. Februar 2017)

Hallo. Ich habe seit einiger Zeit ein Boot ( Fletcher 10PS ca. 4 Meter lang) Jetzt möchte ich demnächst mal damit zum Angeln an die Ostsee fahren. Bin absoluter Anfänger was das Angeln vom Boot aus angeht und würde mich über Informationen freuen, die mir das Leben auf der rauhen Ostsee erleichtern würden :|supergri

Ja, ich weiß. Dieses Sportboot ist nicht gerade zum Angeln ausgelegt. Es hat sich mir jedoch angeboten und muss also jetzt mit mir zum fischen fahren. Ob es will oder nicht. #c

Wir werden höchstwahrscheinlich in die Ecke Behrensdorf fahren und dort unser Glück versuchen. Vielleicht kann mir jemand ein paar nützliche Tipps in Sachen Ausrüstung und Fangmethoden geben. Falls jemand aus dieser Ecke kommen sollte, hat er evtl auch gute Stellen parat ?! Vielen Dank für eure Hilfe. Grüße vom Untermain


----------



## Kay63 (10. Februar 2017)

*AW: Das erste mal mit dem Boot*

Gratuliere zum Boot!
Über Ausrüstung, Rettungsmittel sowie Fangmethoden gibt es ja schon eine Menge im AB.Solltest Du Ausführlich lesen. Allerdings würde ich Dir dringend raten, Deine erste Tour mit einem erfahrenen Skipper zu machen!!!!
Das Boot solltest Du unbedingt vorher vielleicht auf einem See in Deiner Nähe testen, damit Du ein Gefühl dafür bekommst. Ich meine gleich mit der Ostsee beginnen mit wenig Erfahrung solltest Du nicht.
Viel Spaß beim Angeln wünsch ich Dir auf jeden Fall!


----------



## 50er-Jäger (10. Februar 2017)

*AW: Das erste mal mit dem Boot*

Also ich fahre seit 21 Jahren an der Seenplatte umher mit Boot, demnächst kommt mein neues, aber ich werde bestimmt nicht alleine, an ein unbekanntes Gewässer, auch nicht wenn ich mein Boot kenne.
 Die erste Ausfahrt wird mit einem Ortskundigen gemacht um zu erfahren welches Wetter passt, was ist noch ok, wann sollte man lieber einpacken und rein fahren und so weiter-das ist mir mein leben schon wert.


----------



## Mollebulle (10. Februar 2017)

*AW: Das erste mal mit dem Boot*

... nur für den Hinterkopf.... 
guckst Du hier den Beitrag von Thomas....
Pressemeldung: Angler bei Dunkelheit orientierungslos auf der Ostsee
.
Dir auf jeden Fall alles Gute und viel Spass mit dem eigenen Boot ...
Du wirst sehn, die Unabhängigkeit und kannst auf´s Wasser wann immer Du willst (kannst) und brauchst keine "Anderen" zum mitfahren fragen  ...  einfach     u n b e z a h l b ar  ....
Gruß
Molle


----------



## nobbi1962 (10. Februar 2017)

*AW: Das erste mal mit dem Boot*

Moin
mache alles in Ruhe!!!
übe das Rückwärtsfahren,vergesse den Lenzpropfen nicht!!! das erstemal wäre ein Ententeich gut und viel Spaß.


|wavey:


----------



## bootszander (10. Februar 2017)

*AW: Das erste mal mit dem Boot*

Bleib unter land wie wir sagen. Fahre erst mal nur am tag. Vergesse dein handy nicht. Ein anker mit 30m seil. Eine Taschenlampe. Siehe vorher wetterbericht. Rettungsweste. Schöpfkelle. Mit der zeit lernst du dein boot immer besser kannen es wird dir immer vertrauter. Was aber nicht heißt das es dich doch irgend wann mal im stich lassen wird.


----------



## boot (10. Februar 2017)

*AW: Das erste mal mit dem Boot*

#*wenn du nach Kappeln kommen würdest könnte ich dir schon paar gute Stellen sagen, Fisch kannst du reichlich in der Schlei fangen und eine slippanlage ist auch kostenlos bei uns. 
Lg*


----------



## bootszander (11. Februar 2017)

*AW: Das erste mal mit dem Boot*

Hamburger -Jung   endlich mal einer der nicht angst hat nichts mehr fangen zu können.


----------



## Seewolf 01 (11. Februar 2017)

*AW: Das erste mal mit dem Boot*

Behrensdorf ist eine schöne Ecke um auf Dorsch zu angeln.
Ihr müßt aber auf die Schießzeiten achten.
Wenn du von Behrensdorfraus fährst, dann sind die besten Stellen, längsraus am Leuchtturm. Es sind eigendlich immer kleine Boote, sodaß du dort nicht alleine bist. Wenn Schießen ist, dann
kannst du nur Richtung Hohwacht bis Weißenhäuser Strand fahren, dort sind schöne Plattfischstellen.

Hier kannst du die Schießzeiten einsehen:           http://www.ycl-o.de/index.php/schiesszeiten

In den Sommerferien findet kein Schießen statt.


----------



## nobbi1962 (11. Februar 2017)

*AW: Das erste mal mit dem Boot*

Im Schießgebiet passt auch jemand auf.
Das kleine Boot kommt dann mal schnell und die Wellen die er hinter sich hat sind 3meter hoch.|kopfkrat
Da willste nur ganz ganz snell wech:m


----------



## Grundelgustav (12. Februar 2017)

*AW: Das erste mal mit dem Boot*

Vielen Dank für Eure guten Antworten. Also ausprobiert habe ich das Boot letztes Jahr auf dem Main. Vorwärts- und Rückwärtsfahren funktioniert schonmal ganz gut. Aufs Wasser werde ich auf jeden Fall ein Echolot, Schwimmwesten und ein Signalgerät für den Notfall nehmen. 

Ein Handy ist natürlich auch mit an Bord. Der Tip mit dem 30 Meter langen Seil für den Anker ist gut. Zur Zeit dürften sich ca 15 Meter Tau daran befinden. 

Gibt's auch Gewässerkarten mit Tiefenangaben? Wie weit reicht der Handyempfang? Muss ich,  um auch was zu fangen, weiter als 500 Meter raus? Bin ja immerhin auf der Jagd nach einen verwertbaren Fisch und nicht auf ner entspannten Bootstour 

Grüße vom Untermain!


----------



## nobbi1962 (12. Februar 2017)

*AW: Das erste mal mit dem Boot*

Moin Moin

 Handyempfang ist voll da.


----------



## Grundelgustav (12. Februar 2017)

*AW: Das erste mal mit dem Boot*

Danke. Das ist ja ausgezeichnet. Wie weit müsste ich denn raus? Um etwas mehr als Seegras zu fangen |kopfkrat

Bis hinter die Sandbank müssten es um die 350m sein, oder?


----------



## nobbi1962 (12. Februar 2017)

*AW: Das erste mal mit dem Boot*

Schlecht zu schätzen..........aber 1000meter bestimmt.
wirst da die anderen kleinen boote sehen.#h


----------



## Grundelgustav (12. Februar 2017)

*AW: Das erste mal mit dem Boot*

Ok. Dass sollte klappen. Kannst du mir auch zu den Notwendigen Hilfsgeräte an Bord Tips geben? Ist ein Setzkecher erlaubt? Kühlbox, falls nicht ist dann ein Muss. Gruß


----------



## nobbi1962 (12. Februar 2017)

*AW: Das erste mal mit dem Boot*

Das war eine gute Frage.......Setzkecher.......hab ich mir noch nie nen  kopf gemacht.
Kühlbox mit büschen eis, ist kein muß 

#h


----------



## Grundelgustav (12. Februar 2017)

*AW: Das erste mal mit dem Boot*

Danke für den Tip. Mal ne grundsätzliche Frage noch zum Boot. Bin nicht so technisch versiert was das Boot angeht. Es hat einen 4 Takt Motor und einen elektrischen starter. Die Batterie müsste ich noch nie laden. Lädt der laufende Motor auch die Bordbatterie? Dann würde ja ein Ladegerät fürs Handy ausreichen. Außerdem könnte ich dann evtl ein Tablet für die App und das Echolot anbringen ( größeres Display ) 

Grüße.


----------



## Christian2512 (12. Februar 2017)

*AW: Das erste mal mit dem Boot*

Hallo,

in der Regel ist bei Motoren mit E-Start auch ein Laderegler für die Batterie verbaut. Aber je kleiner der Motor desto kleiner auch die Ladeleistung. Wenn du Tablett, Handy, Echolot und eventuell noch Beleuchtung über die Batterie laufen lassen möchtest, wirst du auf jeden Fall mehr Strom aus der Batterie ziehen wie du laden kannst.

Mein Tipp: Fahr vor dem Trip mit deinem Boot zum Boothändler um den Motor nochmal checken zu lassen oder wenn das gerade gemacht worden ist lass dich von ihm beraten wie viel du an deine Batterie hängen kannst. Es sollte mindestens Ladeleistung und Belastung gleich sein. Wenn die Batterie plötzlich leer wäre schaut man blöd aus der Wäsche.

Und für den ersten Trip auf See such dir jemand der auch an dem Tag rausfährt und Erfahrung in dem Gebiet hat!


----------



## bootszander (13. Februar 2017)

*AW: Das erste mal mit dem Boot*

Am echolot die helligkeit runter drehen macht sehr viel aus.


----------



## Grundelgustav (13. Februar 2017)

*AW: Das erste mal mit dem Boot*

Was haltet ihr in Punkto Batterie von einer zweiten? Das das Ladegerät des Motors nur für eine gewisse Kapazität ausgelegt ist, ist mir klar. Aber eine zweite, mit Schnellverschlüssen versehene kleinere Batterie zum "Notstarten" mitzuführen wäre evtl sinnvoll. 

Noch wegen den nützlichen Hinweisen nur bei Helligkeit die erste oder ersten Touren zu planen ist völlig nachvollziehbar. Werde ich auf jeden Fall beherzigen. Das Boot hat eine Beleuchtungsanlage. Weiß jemand wann diese eingeschaltet werden muss? Bei Dunkelheit ist klar. Gibt's noch andere Gründe? Nebel würde mir einleuchten und evtl wenn man in die Nähe anderer Schiffe / Boote kommt?

Grüße vom Untermain!


----------



## Christian2512 (13. Februar 2017)

*AW: Das erste mal mit dem Boot*

Vor Sonnenaufgang und nach Sonnenuntergang. Die Zeiten findet man z.B. beim Wetterbericht und bei Sichtweiten unter 1000m. Bei den Sichtweiten sollte man auch einen Radarreflektor einsetzen oder besser nicht raus fahren


----------



## Grundelgustav (13. Februar 2017)

*AW: Das erste mal mit dem Boot*

Danke für die Info Christian. Jetzt wollen wir mal hoffen, dass ich den einen oder anderen Dorsch auf Eis legen kann.


----------

